# Sakuma nite crystal line



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I have some more in stock!!

I've got the .31 (14 lb test) and the .28 (11 lb test) in high vis yellow for tournament casting in the 1/2 Kilo spools.

I also have a few 1/4 lb spools of the 16 lb test (.33mm) and 20 lb test (.37mm) high vis yellow FISHING line.

The tournament line is 55.00 for 1/2 kilo and the fishing line is 14.00 per 1/4 lb spool. 

Tommy


----------

